# Make 125k Ubering just do this...



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

] Made $400 gross by working almost 24 hours straight. Woke up at 4am got pinged at 430 am came home next day at 330 am. 400 x 365 is 125k plus.... That's all good but obviously it's not possible in the real world. No one can sustain that kind of pace! Hey, but it's possible for a 24 hour period. OUCH! My butt hurts and I cant walk. I feel like a just did a 1000 mile road trip. I did 41 trips in one day. It's still just $10 a ride on average.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> ] Made $400 gross by working almost 24 hours straight. Woke up at 4am got pinged at 430 am came home next day at 330 am. 400 x 365 is 125k plus.... That's all good but obviously it's not possible in the real world. No one can sustain that kind of pace! Hey, but it's possible for a 24 hour period. OUCH! My butt hurts and I cant walk. I feel like a just did a 1000 mile road trip. I did 41 trips in one day. It's still just $10 a ride on average.


Most I make work 24 hours straight is $275.00
Over& over & over again.



uberparadise said:


> ] Made $400 gross by working almost 24 hours straight. Woke up at 4am got pinged at 430 am came home next day at 330 am. 400 x 365 is 125k plus.... That's all good but obviously it's not possible in the real world. No one can sustain that kind of pace! Hey, but it's possible for a 24 hour period. OUCH! My butt hurts and I cant walk. I feel like a just did a 1000 mile road trip. I did 41 trips in one day. It's still just $10 a ride on average.


You PROBABLY did at LEAST 500 miles in a 24 hour shift !
Nothing like putting 500 miles a day on your car several times a week for PENNIES !
NO NEED TO TIP !!!


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

P


tohunt4me said:


> Most I make work 24 hours straight is $275.00
> Over& over & over again.
> 
> You PROBABLY did at LEAST 500 miles in a 24 hour shift !
> ...


 I am not proud, most riders make $30, $40 , $50 an hour atleast. They have Realestate, stock options, 401k Ect. We get nothing. My 22k car is now worth 4K and I have only had it 2 and a half years. I will be paying payments for 3 and half more. Not exactly smart. The money is long gone and I am tired and not in the best of health from all of this! Lesson learned


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> P
> I am not proud, most riders make $30, $40 , $50 an hour atleast. They have Realestate, stock options, 401k Ect. We get nothing. My 22k car is now worth 4K and I have only had it 2 and a half years. I will be paying payments for 3 and half more. Not exactly smart. The money is long gone and I am tired and not in the best of health from all of this! Lesson learned


Have had my new car 3 years.
Damage underneath from pot holes.
Damaged interior from up to 100 drunks a night.
90¢ a mile,18¢ a minute !
NO NEED TO TIP !
UNSUSTAINABLE !
UBER MANAGEMENT IS STUCK IN A FANTASY IF THEY THINK THEY WILL NOT MAKE LESS MONEY RUNNING THE CARS THEMSELVES !
FLYING CARS . . . SHOWS THEIR GRIP ON REALITY PERFECTLY.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Be careful. You don't want to fall asleep while driving and total your car, or worse, kill someone.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> P
> I am not proud, most riders make $30, $40 , $50 an hour atleast. They have Realestate, stock options, 401k Ect. We get nothing. My 22k car is now worth 4K and I have only had it 2 and a half years. I will be paying payments for 3 and half more. Not exactly smart. The money is long gone and I am tired and not in the best of health from all of this! Lesson learned


On the bright side your car wont depreciate another 18k


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> ] Made $400 gross by working almost 24 hours straight. Woke up at 4am got pinged at 430 am came home next day at 330 am. 400 x 365 is 125k plus.... That's all good but obviously it's not possible in the real world. No one can sustain that kind of pace! Hey, but it's possible for a 24 hour period. OUCH! My butt hurts and I cant walk. I feel like a just did a 1000 mile road trip. I did 41 trips in one day. It's still just $10 a ride on average.


If you don't mind a sore butt and not being able to walk I can think of another profession where you can earn a lot more than $ 400 in 24 hours


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

dimwit_driver said:


> If you don't mind a sore butt and not being able to walk I can think of another profession where you can earn a lot more than $ 400 in 24 hours


Tell me I am all ears? I feel crippled after that outrageous shift I did.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Be careful. You don't want to fall asleep while driving and total your car, or worse, kill someone.


Exactly 
Driving that much is dumb for several reasons.

Certain times of day are not profitable for driving that s when I would rest.

B if you get in an accident there goes all the money you made.

If it takes you 24 hours to make that much money you are better off with a real job.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dumb.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Delilah5 said:


> On the bright side your car wont depreciate another 18k


This is SoooooTrue


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If you drive for Uber , you'll get pennies. They don't care about your car.
When you come to them to rent a car from them, all of sudden that rental car becomes golden. They charge $1200 per month to drive their own car. 
That's hypocrisy.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

uberparadise said:


> P
> I am not proud, most riders make $30, $40 , $50 an hour atleast. They have Realestate, stock options, 401k Ect. We get nothing. My 22k car is now worth 4K and I have only had it 2 and a half years. I will be paying payments for 3 and half more. Not exactly smart. The money is long gone and I am tired and not in the best of health from all of this! Lesson learned


These riders making that kind of money are in highly skilled and licensed trades that took years to learn how to do.

You are just driving...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

jfinks said:


> These riders making that kind of money are in highly skilled and licensed trades that took years to learn how to do.
> 
> You are just driving...


But their lives are on the line if some unqualified driver makes an illegal uturn in front of a bus they die. Their lives are in drivers hands. Literally. 
But hey, let's save a little and pay driver $2 while charging customer $6. This . Will. Not. End. Good.
It never does.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

7Miles said:


> But their lives are on the line if some unqualified driver makes an illegal uturn in front of a bus they die. Their lives are in drivers hands. Literally.
> But hey, let's save a little and pay driver $2 while charging customer $6. This . Will. Not. End. Good.
> It never does.


What qualifies you as a better driver than everyone else?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

jfinks said:


> What qualifies you as a better driver than everyone else?


I am taking someone safely from point A to point B. 
But if this financial fiasco continues, I am gone. Then good luck getting someone safely anywhere. Accidents/harassments will persist and will drive insurance premiums higher for Uber.
And then there is you . With seems like your low self esteem- how do I know as a customer you won't drive me of a cliff or a bridge because you've decided world is so cruel and you needed a suicide attempt with me in the car ?
I mean, you seem to think everyone is better than you are. That's pretty pessimistic and not realistic as you might think. I wouldn't get in your car - who knows what you up to .
Sorry for appear being "rude" in that sense.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

jfinks said:


> What qualifies you as a better driver than everyone else?


It's not about "just driving." We provide much more than a simple skill. We provide a tool, the car itself, worth more than $10,000. We provide the fuel, maintenance and cleanliness for that car. We appear in minutes and safely deliver human cargo to a destination.

Your logic, in regards to low pay, would be fine if all we did was show up and drive a provided car in circles. That's not what we do. It's not simply "a skill." It's a service. And we should be compensated fairly.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Jagent said:


> It's not about "just driving." We provide much more than a simple skill. We provide a tool, the car itself, worth more than $10,000. We provide the fuel, maintenance and cleanliness for that car. We appear in minutes and safely deliver human cargo to a destination.
> 
> Your logic, in regards to low pay, would be fine if all we did was show up and drive a provided car in circles. That's not what we do. It's not simply "a skill." It's a service. And we should be compensated fairly.


You get reimbursed for any car, fuel, maintenance. A car is a tool to do business, nothing else. And you get paid for your service...if I drive at the right times I can get 20-30 per hour. That's not too bad for a low skill job like driving a car. You learn this when you are like 16 and master it 2-3 years later, long before you are eligible to drive uber.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok ok. Let's agree to disagree. Sorry for starting the fight. I was in accident with a pax by the way. Not my fault - some girl run me over from behind. I am glad you're driving for Uber , looks like you like it . Hope you'll be happy with them.
I was actually happy with them 3 years ago. Everyone was happy - drivers, customers. I really don't know why they had to make us poor and pay much less than previously.
Good luck to you , no hard feelings. And I apologize for hurting yours


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jfinks said:


> These riders making that kind of money are in highly skilled and licensed trades that took years to learn how to do.


That isn't always true. Cops around here make $125K and many of them didn't spend much time in school at all, unless a short police academy counts.

While the average pay for someone with a degree is higher than someone without one, 1 in 4 people with a 4 year degree makes less than a person with a high school degree. Some percent of people with an advanced degree are in the same boat.

It is all about providing a service that is actually in high demand and low supply.


----------



## Anonymously (Mar 28, 2017)

One time I did damn near 24 hours it was 20 hours and I made 150.00 lol Cleveland market is the WORST! and lowest rates I've seen. It already takes almost 13 hours just to get 80 bucks smh!


----------

